# 3 month old calf not gaining much weight?



## purecountrycow (May 25, 2011)

I have a 3 month old calf and having a hard time putting weight on him. I bottle feed him 1/2 bottle in the morning then about 6 pm he eats a pound or so of grain ,then i feed him a whole bottle about 7 pm.   Hes a Holstein by the way. I have given him dewormer meds pellets that i bought from tractor supply. Tried adding some cracked corn to his feed. Is there something else i could try? I have another holstein calf that is almost 3 1/2 months old and hes off the bottle and only eatting grain and hay but hes doing great,,nice and fat belly. Maybe I can post a pic of him if that would help,,  of the younger one.

Thanks


----------

